# Suche - Sonya Kraus StarForce



## FlerIstBoss (27 Dez. 2008)

Hey, ich würde gerne pics von Sonya von dieser Star Force Kampagne haben...aber jetz nich die von dem videoclip beim carwash...es gab mal so ne art "Backstage" pics, wo auch 2 oder 3 mal der Aiman Abdallah zu sehen war..da Sonya zwar auch dieses Kleid an, aber es ist halt anders^^auf einem wird sie auch grad geschminkt...ich hatte diese Pics mal aber sie sind weg und die fand ich so Klasse gemacht...hat die wer?


----------

